
7 most crowded spaces for your new web startup - techcore
http://franticindustries.com/blog/2007/03/28/7-most-crowded-spaces-for-your-new-web-startup/
======
danielha
Look at them so easily and distinctly categorize all the different spaces of
the web.

I'm sure we'll be seeing plenty of successful startups that significantly
overlap several of these categories. Don't look to strictly find a set that
your company falls into; just solve a problem no one has adequately solved
before.

------
mattculbreth
That's a great post. We all know that some places are overloaded, but it's
nice to have a concise list like that.

Quality and differentiation usually win out though. Hopefully somebody here is
working in one of these areas and we can see it. I guess heySan! and Zenter
come to mind, now that I think of it.

------
brlewis
Good point about photo sharing. But what's really surprising is that people
are still making text-sharing sites. Do you realize how many text-sharing
sites are already out there? It's pretty much hopeless today to do anything
with text that hasn't already been done.

------
davidw
There are a lot of time trackers/project management/todo list things, too...
I've been finding that out with my Stuff To Do application:-/

------
zkinion
Yeah, theres a ton of startups in all these areas. One must find a totally
different approach or do something different.

------
volida
this must be the most pessimistic article I've ever read in my life by the
most pessimistic writer out there!

If Paul Buchheit thought like this, we would never have GMail.

